

APIs and SDKs Built in Boston - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/19/apis-and-sdks-built-in-boston/

======
gnubardt
Brightcove (an online video platform based in Cambridge) has APIs for content
CRUD and player customization. There are open source SDKs available here:
<https://github.com/brightcoveos>

~~~
kmccarth
thanks for this one, I'll add it to the list

------
ericmoritz
Don't forget that Basho, makers of Riak, is in Boston.

~~~
kmccarth
thanks, I'll update the post

------
unshift
Localytics is over in Cambridge, amongst a few others.
<http://www.localytics.com>

------
kmccarth
pretty pumped to play with the Echo Nest's API

